# Time



## yeutter (Apr 12, 2004)

Friday night I spent a long time talking with one of these &quot;Open View&quot; types. He seemed to believe that the question of the immutability of God was the primary issue that seperated us. I doubt that. I suspect his denial of immutability stems from how he views time.

Have others had experience talking with the &quot;open view&quot; types? What is your take on it? Is the crux of the issue time or immutability?


----------



## andreas (Apr 13, 2004)

*immutability*

&lt;&lt;&lt;Have others had experience talking with the &quot;open view&quot; types? What is your take on it? Is the crux of the issue time or immutability?&gt;&gt;&gt;

I do not know, nor do i wish to find out what an &quot;open type&quot; is.
Regarding immutability,
&quot;I am the Lord,I change not.&quot;Mal 3:6.
God can not change for the better for He is perfect,and being perfect He can not change for the worse.
&quot;I am that I am.&quot; Ex.3:14.
andreas.:wr51:


----------

